# Ruger 10/22



## golffreak (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's see some pics of your custom 10/22's.
I've got a couple I'm going to customize and would like to see what's out there.

thanks...


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 7, 2008)

The one on the bottom here was junk when I bought it several years ago. I refinished the stock and cut the ovals in the forearm with a dremel.sprayed it with a couple of coats of minwax satin poly. I stripped the receiver down to the aluminum.(originally clear coated it but the clear wouldn't take the heat and started to yellow and chip  so now its just aluminum) also stripped the barrel band and buttplate, stripped and sanded all the pitting and reblued the barrel. I added a bolt buffer,extended mag release titanium firing pin,a hammer and sear pack and probably some more goodies that I'm forgetting.It had a nickle muzzle brake on it but I took it off as it wasn't necessary and made it about 3" longer and seemed to upset the balance of it. I put some see through rings and a cheap 32mm .22 varmint scope on it. It's been a lot of fun and I've never seen another one like it. I dont think I've ever seen another two tone.This one is mine done by me.


----------



## VHinch (Sep 7, 2008)

This one started life as a standard synthetic stock 10/22.  I added an 18" Green Mountain bull barrel and a Weaver K4, then set the action in a laminated stock that was finished by another member here.  I keep intending to rebuild the fire control group with VQ parts, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a Walmart regular barrel band run of the mill 10/22, when I bought it, it was.

I don't want to talk about how much money later but now it's got a barrel rifled for sub sonic sniper 60 grain Aquila rounds. It was 20 inches with a brake or something drilled in the top of the muzzle. I shortened it to 16. 5 inches and threaded 1/2 28 and made a thread protector made out of a piece of the old barrel. 

It's got an OD green Hogue stock
Barska 4x10 something x 50 scope with lighted reticle and sun shade. 

I've smoothed, lightened,and polished the trigger

Installed a Weapon Kraft bolt buffer. 

I also made an extended mag release from an empty 22 LR shell 

Modified it to an automatic bolt release.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work guys...ya'll keep 'em coming.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine is pretty simple.  Hogue stock, Tactical Solutions 10/22 barrel threaded for use with a silencer, Tactical Solutions quick-release magazine release, Aimpoint CompM2 in an ARMS 22M68 mount.






Not too bad for a dot sight with a 4-MOA dot:





Mark


----------



## golffreak (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice groups!  I am leaning towards a red dot scope. Will that scope fit on a Picatinny rail?


----------



## BookHound (Sep 9, 2008)

The mount I am using is for a Picatinny rail.  It fit just fine on the factory rail that came with the 10/22.

The vertical stringing at 100-yards is all me and I'm shooting subsonic ammo since I'm using the silencer.  Overall I love the setup.  I put this together for local .22 2-gun (rifle & pistol) matches where most shooting is inside 50-yards.  I'm very fast with the Aimpoint as that is what I'm used to using on most of my ARs.

In those matches I am also banging the rifle around a lot so the durability of the Aimpoint is a huge plus to me.  More expensive than a lot of other dot scopes, but worth it to me.  I had bought a "Red Head" (?) dot at Bass Pro to try and the thing was terrible.  It washed out in bright light and never really held zero well.  I went from that to some cheap junk scope that also was not giving me the performance I needed.  I really was hesitant to throw a $400 optic on the rifle, but that is what I ended up doing and have zero regrets other than not doing it right off the bat.

Buy once, cry once but don't overbuy.  In this case the Aimpoint was the best choice for me and what I needed out of the scope.

Mark


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> This is a Walmart regular barrel band run of the mill 10/22, when I bought it, it was.
> 
> I don't want to talk about how much money later but now it's got a barrel rifled for sub sonic sniper 60 grain Aquila rounds. It was 20 inches with a brake or something drilled in the top of the muzzle. I shortened it to 16. 5 inches and threaded 1/2 28 and made a thread protector made out of a piece of the old barrel.
> 
> ...





Not to highjack the thread, but will the 22LR typically handle a coyote?  I've got a 10/22 and it would would be fun to take a yote or bobcat with one.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is one I bought new and did a little work on. It looks good and shoots great but it is a little heavy to tote around in the woods all day.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Not to highjack the thread, but will the 22LR typically handle a coyote?  I've got a 10/22 and it would would be fun to take a yote or bobcat with one.



Seemed to work just fine for Jack Ryan.  

Shot placement and round selection are key with any hunting.  There are several good .22lr rounds that will easily do the job.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my lightweight squirrel rifle:

Tac-Sol threaded barrel
Hogue OM stock
Power Custom 10/22 Adjustable Hammer/Sear/Trigger Pack
Rimfire Technologies - Charging handle / rod / spring
Volquartsen extended mag release and auto bolt release
Leupold VX-1 1-4x20 Scope 

Even with a $100 base rifle and a used barrel I've still got $650 or so in it.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 9, 2008)

AR-Trvlr, what do you think about that Leupold?  I think that is a wonderful solution for a 10/22 and was actually thinking about sticking my Aimpoint on a TacSol AR-22 conversion that I just got and maybe using something like that 1-4 Leupy on the 10/22.  Duplex reticle?  Much parallax in it?  Really nice looking rifle.

Mark


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Not to highjack the thread, but will the 22LR typically handle a coyote?  I've got a 10/22 and it would would be fun to take a yote or bobcat with one.



A 40gr Green Tag dropped this one with one shot the the head out of a Marlin 15YN Youth.....It was the only rifle I could get to quickly.





Robert


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 9, 2008)

BookHound said:


> AR-Trvlr, what do you think about that Leupold?  I think that is a wonderful solution for a 10/22 and was actually thinking about sticking my Aimpoint on a TacSol AR-22 conversion that I just got and maybe using something like that 1-4 Leupy on the 10/22.  Duplex reticle?  Much parallax in it?  Really nice looking rifle.
> 
> Mark



Thanks.

I love that rifle and scope combo.  Good glass, lighter weight.  It's actually labeled a 'shotgun' scope.  I think it's perfect for a .22 - duplex reticle, and 50-yard parallax setting.  They go for about $200 or so, so it won't break the bank.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 9, 2008)

golffreak said:


> I've got a couple I'm going to customize and would like to see what's out there.



If you really want a lot of ideas, head over to RimfireCentral.com (RFC) - they're the best collection of experts on the 10/22 that I've found.  If it can be done to a 10/22, they've done it.

One thing you might think about, however, is what you want *your* 10/22 to be.  Do you want a target rifle?  A tacticool-plinker?  A hunting rifle?  I'd pick a direction for each of the rifles you want to build, then buy parts that take you in that direction.

You don't even have to spend a lot of money.  RFC has a ton of write-ups for low-buck mods.  The trigger is probably the biggest improvement, and with a decent set of stones and the right shims, the OEM set can see huge improvements.  Some folks use the standard stock, cut / carve / add wood and apply bondo to make some amazing creations.  If you want an accurate barrel, there's a guy over there that will take yours, set it back, and rechamber it.  His barrels shoot almost as good as the premium / custom makers, and he does it for $50 or so.

The sky's the limit.  Have fun, and make it your own.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 10, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Not to highjack the thread, but will the 22LR typically handle a coyote?  I've got a 10/22 and it would would be fun to take a yote or bobcat with one.



I wouldn't plan it that way on purpose but given a good opportunity, it worked fine on that one.

One shot to the back of the head, right between the ears from about 40 yards. She was sitting on the hill where I was headed just watching the deer carcass I'd discovered the day before. Just dropped right down on her own feet. That Varmint Al Bipod unfolded to a full upright shooting stick made it a gimme shot to put a little pill right where it needed to go.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good shootin'


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2008)

I've got all the parts on order hopefully I'll have some pics. soon.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 14, 2008)

golffreak said:


> I've got all the parts on order hopefully I'll have some pics. soon.



What parts did you order?  Which direction are you going?


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm going tactical on one and have not decided on the other.


----------



## Back2class (Sep 15, 2008)

Have to be honest. I had two very fine custom 10/22's. What a waste of time!  Cost a ton for a 3rd rate (at best) target gun. 10/22 is great as is and best left alone or with a factory contour target barrel and perhaps some trigger work. Like trying to turn a Honda Civic into a sports car, its best when left alone.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 15, 2008)

Back2class said:


> Have to be honest. I had two very fine custom 10/22's. What a waste of time!  Cost a ton for a 3rd rate (at best) target gun. 10/22 is great as is and best left alone or with a factory contour target barrel and perhaps some trigger work. Like trying to turn a Honda Civic into a sports car, its best when left alone.



Waste of time?  Perhaps, but it's all in the eye of the beholder.  

If you're just looking for the cheapest way to get an accurate rifle, yes, there's better routes.  Still, I'm not aware of many accurate auto-loaders that are cheaper than building your own 10/22.

The other sad truth is that you'll be lucky to get 60 cents on the dollar if you go to sell it.  People often do better parting the guns out, and selling it all piecemeal - you might get 80 cents on the dollar that way...

Still, that's not why I build mine, and I have no regrets.

I built mine so I could make it exactly what I wanted.  I also enjoyed the process, and learned a lot about the gun.

In some respects it's a bit like guys with harleys, who customize them.  Are there bikes out there that give better performance for the money?  No question about it.  I don't own a harley, but I have no problems with those that do.

If you want to build your own 10/22, go for it.  Frankly, you'll have more fun, and it'll still probably be cheaper than most of the GSG / H&K clone .22's.....


----------



## golffreak (Sep 15, 2008)

[QUOTE
I built mine so I could make it exactly what I wanted.  I also enjoyed the process, and learned a lot about the gun.
QUOTE]

Yep. Never plan on selling them and I enjoy working on guns. There are worse hobbies to have.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 15, 2008)

golffreak said:


> [QUOTE
> I built mine so I could make it exactly what I wanted.  I also enjoyed the process, and learned a lot about the gun.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep. Never plan on selling them and I enjoy working on guns. There are worse hobbies to have.



Yep some people are too practical and just don't get it!
BHJ


----------



## Back2class (Sep 15, 2008)

It was not so much that, as when I sold one and put the other one back to original form it was like falling in love all over again. No clunky stocks or barrels. Just a fine, great handling light and reliable auto loader. The journey was mostly fun, but after droping about $1,000 on two customs, when the novelty wore off, I found the standard 10/22 to be the best setup hands down. I look back at building the 10/22's as truly a waste of time. Thought I would share my thoughts on why tinkering is fine but you can not "improve" a 10/22 as far as I am concerned.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 15, 2008)

Back2class said:


> Thought I would share my thoughts on why tinkering is fine but you can not "improve" a 10/22 as far as I am concerned.



Your opinon, but I think the factory stock sucks and the factory barrels aren't very accurate.  The factory magazine release makes quickly getting the 10-round mags out of the gun a chore.

Honestly, since I got this I haven't felt like touching the 10/22 all that much:


----------



## Back2class (Sep 15, 2008)

BookHound said:


> Honestly, since I got this I haven't felt like touching the 10/22 all that much:




I do not blame ya!
LOL!


----------



## Speedemon (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark, 
There are no holes in that target. We need to see groups from that TacSol upper! Especially before I spent that much for an AR 22 upper.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 28, 2008)

Speedemon said:


> Mark,
> There are no holes in that target. We need to see groups from that TacSol upper! Especially before I spent that much for an AR 22 upper.




LOL.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow.  I shoot two five-shot groups that can be covered with a nickle using nothing but a Troy rear sight and the fixed front prone using a front bag (no rear bag) from 35-yards.  Ammo was Winchester Dynapoints.

I'm running this gun next Saturday in the Creekside .22 2-gun match.  Heck, come out there and run the match and I'll let you run this gun.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mark,  Is that TacSol a conversion kit (like a Ciener) or is it a dedicated upper?  I have heard some about it, but I was leaning towards a Spike's Tactical upper.  

I am trying to decide what length barrel, was thinking 10.5" once I get my SBR paperwork mailed off.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 29, 2008)

The Spike's kits that use the Ciener kit blow.  I had one and got so frustrated with it that I threw the thing down range.  The TacSol kits are a dedicated upper with a bolt/carrier of their own design.  I like it MUCH better.

Mark


----------



## BookHound (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, the TacSol kits are only available now with 16" barrels.  I'm working on TacSol to see if they'll do a special run of 10.5" SBRed ones for us.  I'll let you know if they are willing to do it.  I think we needed to get a minimum of 50 or something like that.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool!  I was looking at the Spike's dedicated upper, but I met the TacSol guys 2-3 years ago at Vegas SHOT and they were good people.  I also think their MKII uppers are wonderful.

BTW, why no shorty unit for you?  I know you like showing us mere mortals what NFA taxes is good for!  I figure on buying a couple of suppressors and an SBR to help the .gov with the bailout money!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 29, 2008)

You beat me, disregard the last portion of my post...

Spike's dedicated comes in all lengths if they won't build one for us.  I need to check prices, but I am about ready to sell a rifle to fund my .22 yearnings.


----------

